# Chicken breed recommendations?



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

The 3 chooks I have now are columbian rocks and a wellsummer mix. At first, I only got them since I had lots of time at home and just wanted to hangout with them. We were supposed to give them back but then I decided to keep them since I was too attached to them. I don’t know how long I’ll keep them… because school is starting soon I’ll be very busy and don’t have a lot of time for them. Winter is also going to be really tough. I’m really sad because I don’t wanna say goodbye to them so I wanna try to keep them as long as I can. I’ll definitely have chickens in the future too. Do you have any breed recommendations for me? I just want to know in case I get chickens in the future and I wanna be more prepared. I’m not saying I’m going to give my chickens I have right now away because I’m still keeping them but like in the future when I get more chickens. 

So I want a breed that is more of a pet. Likes cuddles, and is gentle. I prefer a small breed like bantams. I don’t mind if they don’t lay a lot of eggs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Most bantam breeds would fit what you'd want. Silkies are a favorite that have feathers like soft hair. D'Uccles and seramas are very entertaining and unique. I would suggest that you go online and look at images of different bantam breeds. When you find one that catches your fancy, do some research and find out all about the breed. Type in "Bantam Chickens" into a google search box and then click images. The images are terrific and will show you about every bantam breed available. A site I like when I want basic information on a breed is, "Mypetchicken". Part of the fun with chickens is learning about them before you get them. Enjoy!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remember LC, you don't have room for more. 

But exploring for later is a really good idea. What Dan suggested is good advice.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> Most bantam breeds would fit what you'd want. Silkies are a favorite that have feathers like soft hair. D'Uccles and seramas are very entertaining and unique. I would suggest that you go online and look at images of different bantam breeds. When you find one that catches your fancy, do some research and find out all about the breed. Type in "Bantam Chickens" into a google search box and then click images. The images are terrific and will show you about every bantam breed available. A site I like when I want basic information on a breed is, "Mypetchicken". Part of the fun with chickens is learning about them before you get them. Enjoy!


I love silkies I really wanna pet one! I also like the Serema chickens and the sebright looks really cute


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Remember LC, you don't have room for more.
> 
> But exploring for later is a really good idea. What Dan suggested is good advice.


Of course I’m not going to get more I mean like maybe later on like years later I want to get like 2 bantams as my pets


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The little d'Uccles really like people. They'll talk your ears off.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The little d'Uccles really like people. They'll talk your ears off.


Awww that’s adorable I will definitely consider that breed


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Silkies have always been a dream breed if mine. They're adorable and friendly. But I have no experience with them.

Bantam Cochins are a personal favorite of mine. They are fluffy, small, and the sweetest chickens you will ever own. I mean EVER. If you like the soft feathers of silkies, they are hard to find, but do exist. Is silky feathered bantam cochins. Or a not so uncommon alternative is frizzled bantam cochins. They are super soft as well. And while I personally love the big beards and crests of silkies, some people prefer to see eyeballs, silkied bantam cochins allow you to have that.  

They also come in so many incredible colors. 

I'm rambling again...

Anyways. My second suggestion is Ameraucanas. They are my favorite. They have adorable beards, sweet personalities, and lay beautiful eggs!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Silkies have always been a dream breed if mine. They're adorable and friendly. But I have no experience with them.
> 
> Bantam Cochins are a personal favorite of mine. They are fluffy, small, and the sweetest chickens you will ever own. I mean EVER. If you like the soft feathers of silkies, they are hard to find, but do exist. Is silky feathered bantam cochins. Or a not so uncommon alternative is frizzled bantam cochins. They are super soft as well. And while I personally love the big beards and crests of silkies, some people prefer to see eyeballs, silkied bantam cochins allow you to have that.
> 
> ...


Ooh interesting!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Comparing Silkies to d'Uccles, the d'Uccles are the friendlier of the two breeds. Silkies only seem friendlier because they can't fly away for run away from you. Trust me on this, I raised hundreds of them. 

Cochins are a good choice too. They always look all dressed up with those soft feathers. And are soft to touch.


----------



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

A quick question about Silkies: Are they in need of more intensive care, because of thier feathers for instance? Or ist that not an issue?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Comparing Silkies to d'Uccles, the d'Uccles are the friendlier of the two breeds. Silkies only seem friendlier because they can't fly away for run away from you. Trust me on this, I raised hundreds of them.
> 
> Cochins are a good choice too. They always look all dressed up with those soft feathers. And are soft to touch.


D’uccles are hard to find though


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens2022 said:


> A quick question about Silkies: Are they in need of more intensive care, because of thier feathers for instance? Or ist that not an issue?


Birds that have been bred to show quality can be more work. Particular attention has to be paid to whether or not they can see through their feathers. For whatever reason the Silkies seem to be more prone to mites. I didn't have to treat my hard feathered birds nearly as often as my Silkies for mites.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I'd really suggest bantam cochins. They are the sweetest breed EVER. And if you want one with interesting feathers, frizzles are not hard to come by. And if that isn't something you are into, the hard feathered birds are just as sweet, and just as majestic floofy beachballs. I would avoid buying them from a hatchery though.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Definitely seconding the bantam Cochin recommendation! Lines can vary, but they're some of my favorite birds that I own. 😊

I've never owned d'Uccles, but have heard good things about them! I also really love my Old English Game bantams, but they can be pretty difficult to contain, so keeping them would depend on the type of setup you have. The Old English tend to consider fences as just a suggestion of their boundaries, so they'd almost have to have a covered pen if you have them in a backyard setting.

Of course, my absolute favorite breed for their personalities is the Dorking. Beautiful and large birds who melt in your lap and tolerate just about any kind of attention any time you feel like giving them attention. 😍 But, sadly, they can be difficult if not _impossible _to find, at least here in the U.S.


----------

